# Purina Goat Block



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Was wondering if anyone uses this protein block. I was interested in using it for my pregnant and lactating does as well as their kids. I would still offer loose minerals.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I am very interested to hear what other people have to say as well!! I have really considered getting a protein block, but never have yet.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I am very interested to hear what other people have to say as well!! I have really considered getting a protein block, but never have yet.


Same here... I see a pail as well that's 18# for $20 but the block is more cost effective at 33# for $16


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

True. But, you do get a "free" bucket once they are done with the protein pail! 😉😂


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol yeah that's true... never enough buckets


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Personally I don't like the protien pails. They are mostly molasses which can cause scours. If goats need a little extra..try a handful of calf manna. You don't get a useful bucket though lol. I know some use the protien buckets especially in winter to help when things are sparce but in a normal day to day..I would not.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I use the tubs. I leave them out all year long for mine in place of grain. I like them, usually they don’t pig out on them unless they need the extra protein. A lot of people dislike them because their goats never touch them but that just means they didn’t need it. 
Happybleats is correct and if you get them and they totally pig out on it you will want to limit their time they are allowed access to it to start with. Start out small and give them a little longer every day. 
But there are a few people that do offer tubs (same as the block just more in a tub) at certain times of the year, I just like it year round since their quality of feed changes a lot threw the year and it’s a pain to limit my larger herd and keep introducing.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

The block I was looking at is 33# vs. 18# pail


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have always been a calf manna person. Never tried a protein block or tub. Always heard bad things about tubs, but have no experience with it. Goats love calf manna. It's like a goat crack.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Where do I get calf manna


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Where do I get calf manna


Tractor supply has it and most feed stores around here. Probably even the co-op too. Tractor supply has like 3 different sizes here.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol I just Googled it and was going to say nevermind! Thanks


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I have always been a calf manna person. Never tried a protein block or tub. Always heard bad things about tubs, but have no experience with it. Goats love calf manna. It's like a goat crack.


How much do you add to their feed?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Lol I just Googled it and was going to say nevermind! Thanks


No worries. I am a huge fan of the calf manna. Used it from horses to goats. If your not careful the LGD's will try to pretend to be goats to even get some. It's like they all get manna radar. Nothing like a livestock dog walking up to the goat feeders and looking at you for a spare pan!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

DDFN said:


> No worries. I am a huge fan of the calf manna. Used it from horses to goats. If your not careful the LGD's will try to pretend to be goats to even get some. It's like they all get manna radar. Nothing like a livestock dog walking up to the goat feeders and looking at you for a spare pan!


Haha funny...  what's the ratio you add to feed?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

K.B. said:


> How much do you add to their feed?


About 4 to 8 ounces a day. Right now my old doe is getting 3 ounces twice a day. She doesn't always eat it all but that's due to her lack of wanting to chew much grain at the moment.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh ok


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I would do a premix, like half and half or so?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

K.B. said:


> The block I was looking at is 33# vs. 18# pail


The pail lasts a lot longer here. Some of my does just attack the blocks and gnaw them to lumps.
Both are vulnerable to chicken attacks, also.
I use both of them after the first freeze until things green up, alternating between pails, goat blocks, horse blocks and deer blocks.
The horse block crumbles the quickest, the deer blocks are the favorite, the pails require the most maintenance: rainwater, ants & poop..
The wide blue pails are good for watering in pens but not very stable to tote around.
If I were able to segregate and feed individually I would not use blocks or pails but having one out allows the back-of-the-pack
goat a way to supplement. I have a doe that you only see at the block or pail in the middle of the night when the rest are sacked out.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol sacked out the sneaker... yeah that would be good for the bottom of the herd


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So who else does calf manna? I looked it up and now am interested in adding it to my grain


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I use it for any animals that need a little extra weight. It’s really good stuff and really the only con to it is it’s expensive. But if you look at your tractor supply they might have the knock off brand, still expensive but is $10 cheaper


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It always amazes me, the double standard. Calf Manna is like some magic word that makes it alright to feed your goats GMO corn and soybeans.
Now if I just said that I was going to start sourcing roundup ready corn for my goats? People would freak.
Such is the power of brand names in this country.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

You are so right!
But Calf Manna's been around forever.
Well, I don't remember Calf Manna NOT being around.
I usually have a bag here, use it in my creep feed.
But I also have cheap, whole corn around, too!
I am such a goat-owning poison-feeding failure! .
Just Kidding
I got vaccinated, too...
But you really are right, goathiker.
And glad you pointed it out!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Well I'm sure most pre packaged feeds are gmo
Can you suggest an alternative


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> I use it for any animals that need a little extra weight. It’s really good stuff and really the only con to it is it’s expensive. But if you look at your tractor supply they might have the knock off brand, still expensive but is $10 cheaper


Know the names of these by chance?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I miss using calf manna. We went non gmo several years ago. It was part of my favorite seed blend. But yes..its gmo. I recommend often because not everyone does non gmo. It's a good product otherwise.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All name brand packaged feed is GMO. 
I was just pointing out the hypocrisy. It took me awhile to learn to laugh off things like "don't feed cracked corn, feed purina goat chow".

Anyway, I use LMF super supplement if absolutely necessary. It isn't cheaper, it has a little better ingredients and much better mineral packs. It's a horse supplement that is comparable and works very well for me.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm sorry what does LMF stand for?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nevermind lol I found it.. I don't think it's sold in Minnesota


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

alwaystj9 said:


> You are so right!
> But Calf Manna's been around forever.
> Well, I don't remember Calf Manna NOT being around.
> I usually have a bag here, use it in my creep feed.
> ...


Lol that’s ok I’m a failure too


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> Lol that’s ok I’m a failure too


Me too...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Any other alternative to calf manna?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

A lot of people use Dyne liquid but I think that is for fat, not protein.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

K.B. said:


> Any other alternative to calf manna?


Do you have your own chickens?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes I do


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Notes:
Phosphorus content split peas 97mg per 1/2 cup 
Oats 180mg per cup 

Do you have a big box store where you can get raw pumpkin seeds?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Notes for tomorrow
Per 1/2 teaspoon
400 mg calcium carbonate, 24 mg magnesium, 8.4 mg phosphorus, 8 mg potassium

Have to get the magnesium up
50 g pumpkin seeds 160 mgs magnesium.

Okay, going to bed now lol. Back tomorrow.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm Not sure if they have pumpkin seed


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I use calf manna. The goats love it. We also have show wethers so I usually have purina champion drive around. That stuff is crazy expensive but my goats do love it. Calf manna is much cheaper. Lol. I just sprinkle some on top of the feed for my milkers - more for those that need to add weight and less for others. Another good product is Farnam Weigh Builder for horses. That adds fat, not protein.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah I'm interested in adding protien especially for the kids and moms... I think I'll go with Calf Manna... instead of a protein block


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just give me a chance. I have several hours researching a nongmo program. I hate it when people ask and then I spend my time for no reason. 

Where you are which of these feed ingredients can you get?

Whole oats 
Rolled barley 
COB
Beet pulp pellets 
Barley sprout pellets 
Lespadenza pellets 
Alfalfa pellets 
Chaff hay
Feed peas
Bulk split peas
Packaged peas from grocery stores 
Clover pellets


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I know I can get rolled oats, alfalfa pellets


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'd have to call


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Maybe I should just start by adding some alfalfa pellets... that's one thing I wanted to add.. lol choices choices


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine to add alfalfa pellets but are your goats in poor condition? I'm trying to figure out why you feel you need to add more. Maybe you should fully list all feed and supplements you are currently giving.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

.also..post some pictures. We can often see if there is a mineral or nutritional need by pictures.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I was wanting to add protein for the lactating and pregnant does as well as the kids.. they are not in poor condition Molly


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cookie


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Sapphire


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

June


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thor


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Mohawk


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

They currently get all stock in the mornings, hay free choice and a mineral free choice


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I feel all stock is not the best choice


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/Goat%20feed?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

One of my problems is I have one goat that is part pygmy we think and I know they're supposed to have less copper then Nigerians


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Right. All stock is not great. Best is to get a quality 14 to 16% pellet for goats if you're not wanting to mix your own. Most important is to be sure their diet is balanced at least 2:1 calcium: phosphorus ratio. Add quality loose minerals, good hay and alfalfa source and they should do well. I feed a oat and BOSS blend and chaffhaye along with a good coastal hay. My girls milk well and stay in good shape without extra calories. If they need extra..usually needs a fat. I like using ex. Virgin olive oil. It's good food. Just drizzle over thier feed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you would like a whole grain mix that is much better for them I am happily working on it for you. 
I think that you will find them happier, healthier, and brighter colored than before. Even @happybleats has used some of my feed mixes from time to time. 
It takes me about an hour to hand mix 150 lbs at a time.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I am willing to explore options that are better for their wellbeing


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, then I need to know what whole grain products are easy to find where you are at. Specifically whole oats, rolled barley or cob, boss, beet pulp pellets, dried peas.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I see a dumor for goat and sheep medicated formulat with uc in mind... I was looking at this one for the pygmy goat... I would offer a free choice mineral as well


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

But would be interested in your whole grain mix


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I can get whole oats, and boss for sure


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dumor is Tractor Suppy's generic brand. The cheapest of the cheap.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

It's made by purina


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Look like they have COB its just not available


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it is made by Purina FOR tractor supply. In return TS is supposed to sell other purina products. This deal was made years ago with the parent company.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I did not know that thanks


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I can get corn and rolled oats, whole oats... I called my local Co op and they didn't have COB


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@goathiker what about adding to the all stock? Or am I better off with whole oats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, you can't make a balanced grain mix with one ingredient. There's nothing wrong with feeding oats but, they are low in protein and high in phosphorus content requiring some adjustment in the rest of your feeding program. 

To show you what I mean my goats get fed a forage blend consisting of 

100 lbs. alfalfa pellets 
50 lbs. clover pellets 
50 lbs. beet pulp pellets 

This is fed free choice to every animal. 
Their grain mix has even more ingredients and is well balanced with the forage blend.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

So like Alfalfa, BOSS and oats?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I do have beet pulp pellets at tsc, i see they are for horses... that?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I can't find clover pellets either @goathiker


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I went on the TSC website and stalked several stores around minnisota. You should be able to get these ingredients. I use the heavy duty black totes from Lowe's to store my grain. 

50 lbs. whole oats 
50 lbs. COB
12 lbs. Calf manna
10 lbs. boss
6 lbs. split peas 

Alfalfa must be fed with this in hay form or as pellets. 
This is not GMO free, it is surprisingly nutritious though. GMO free takes some legwork in your area to get ingredient names and brands to me so that I can research companies.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Okay, I went on the TSC website and stalked several stores around minnisota. You should be able to get these ingredients. I use the heavy duty black totes from Lowe's to store my grain.
> 
> 50 lbs. whole oats
> 50 lbs. COB
> ...


I didn't see split pea or COB the rest I know I can get


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Not even to deliver or ship to store ...


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

@goathiker now I'm getting really discouraged about all this


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm dropping this before I get completely frustrated. It is possible to get grain off the farm from mail order companies, etc. 
Here, these are better than feed store brands




__





goat feed & treats - Free shipping | Chewy


goat feed & treats - Shop Chewy for low prices and the best products! We carry a large selection and the top brands like Nature's Helper, ORIJEN, and more. Find everything you need in one place. FREE shipping on orders $49+ and the BEST customer service!



www.chewy.com


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm sorry you got frustrated I am too... thanks for all your hard research @goathiker


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just read through them carefully. Some are better than others. You want to avoid complete feeds.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No biggie, we'll work on it next spring when delivery is not so spotty.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

And I'm not a beginner BTW I just couldn't find the health and wellness forum and thought this was good enough. I'm not good with forums and I took some of your comments the wrong way....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No worries


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wait, I had a thought 
@happybleats your old mix didn't require barley for the b vitamins if I remember. It was like 6 parts oats and had beet pulp...


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

K.B. said:


> And I'm not a beginner BTW I just couldn't find the health and wellness forum and thought this was good enough. I'm not good with forums and I took some of your comments the wrong way....


I'm not sure how this exploded from a simple question about a protein block. 😳 There are as many ways to feed a goat as there are goats. One way does not work for everyone. I don't have time to make my own grain mix and I trust the grain I buy which is a complete pelleted feed, because the people who make it are professionals and know what they're doing. If this goat feed was poisonous I doubt they'd still be in business. I supplement when needed based on condition with either extra fat, or extra protein, and there are many different sources for both of those. 

It seems that the protein block is a valid choice if you want to try it. Please don't beat yourself up too much over something as silly as a protein tub. Lol. Your goats look very good so clearly you're doing something right.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..^^^ your doing well. We all have our way of doing things,, likes and dislikes and if asked, we share lol..as you can see from this thread..some use tubs and some don't. Best thing to do is take everything shared and make the best decision for your herd. If you are interested in making a blend ill put that recipe down below or if you prefer a bagged pellet...stick with that. Got to do what's comfortable for you. Here is that blend Goat hiker mentioned without barley 

Mix one
6 parts whole oats
2 parts calf manna
1 part black oil sunflower seed (BOSS) 
1 part beet pulp shreds
Mix well and serve one part Mix with 3 parts alfalfa pellets (or equivalent in alfalfa hay)


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks for saying they look good, I just want to do better for them as they are under my care... I try the best I can with what's available in my area as I like supporting locally... that's an interesting combo @happybleats and I have access to them all


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We can only see so much through pictures and what is shared. You touch and feel and know them best..so trust that.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I feel they are doing ok, just not enough protein in the all stock, although they had a good alfalfa blend for hay... I just want to do better, they are not skinny whimps that's for sure lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was never saying her goats were not doing well. I thought that there had been an interest expressed toward feeding a more natural diet. 

I just didn't want her to shut me down when I was in the middle of not being bored while in bed sick.

My frustration at the lack of feed ingredients is nothing more than that. I have always thought that we should supply what we grow to our own people before we send cargo ships of our grain supply to other countries.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

My frustration as well @goathiker... and your right I was interested in a more natural feed option


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

As well as more protein


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

While we are on the subject of non GMO and cheap Dumor, does anyone use Co-op goat feed? Is that any better than Dumor and Purina (which we are using right now)?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

My co op does not carry a goat feed


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> While we are on the subject of non GMO and cheap Dumor, does anyone use Co-op goat feed? Is that any better than Dumor and Purina (which we are using right now)?


Cookies breeder uses purina and has been for years


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a bit of a personal vendetta against purina as do many of the other people who lived next to their plant. Other than that, I'm sure that the feed is acceptable.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I bet that's not fun living by the plant


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

PMing you


----------

